# Connecter un mac à une smart TV



## Chauvesouris (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,


Je regarde régulièrement des films en streaming sue mon Imac et Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une smart tv LG LA62OS. Est il possible de diffuser le contenu de mon mac en wifi vers ma tv? notamment pour les vidéos que je regarde directement en ligne en streaming.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Avec un PC à base d'Intel c'était fastoche vu que les LG sont compatibles Widi.
Sur Mac, a part posséder une box compatible Airplay genre Freebox ou Apple TV qui te permettra de lire ton stream sur ta TV, ca me semble complexe.
Comme ton LG sait lire des fichiers stockés sur un serveur DLNA, tu pourrais transformer ton Mac en serveur DLNA comme ici par exemple  ou même partager simplement un répertoire sur le réseau. La TV le verra et sera capable de lire son contenu mais ca ne réglera pas la situation du streaming live.
Je vois trois solutions wireless : 
1/Normalement, si tu as une LG 2013, tu devrais pouvoir lire tes films à la place du mac, directement depuis les sites que tu visites en activant son navigateur internet. ca fonctionne sur les gammes antérieures mais pas si les vidéos sont sous Flash10 a priori. Une PS3 pourrait le faire également. A tester.
2/ Tu trouves un soft qui te permet de "restreamer" du contenu Live comme sur PC : http://www.serviio.org/
3/ Tu investis dans un streamer HDMI sans fil. 

Voilà. peut etre que d'autres contributeurs t'apporteront une meilleure solution...

EDIT:
Apparemment la solution Serviio fonctionnerait sur OSX (masi j'ai pas testé)
http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=140


----------



## Chauvesouris (9 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations. ça va m'être utile.


----------



## Eby (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour Chauvesouris, je suis dans le même cas que toi, as-tu trouvé une solution afin de visionner les films en streaming sur ta smart tv ?


----------

